# NUST Bio-Sciences VS. Private MBBS/BDS



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

I need suggestions please. I'll most probably (IA) get admission in nust biosciences. and my aggregate is enugh to get me admitted in mbbs or at least bds in Private like Foundation, margalla and islamic. Now I'm really confused. Is it worth spending so much money for private mbbs or bds? Or should I go for biosciences because NUST is NUST. There is a huge advantage of NUST name. But mbbs or bds have their advantages as well.. I just want to know whether private mbbs or bds is more worth over nust biosciences?
Where will I stand in the end after the completion of any of these courses. It's like Doctor vs Scientist. What to do. Please help!


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

I am not sure about the job opportunities in Pakistan for applied biosciences :S but as you say NUST has a big name in Pakistan so you might want to check this out properly from people who are actually in the market.
If you are thinking in terms of financial matters then BDS is the best option because it will cost you lesser and ofcourse dentist who specialise make good money in less time. It also depends on what you actually want to be.
I'd suggest either dentistry or medicine.
Best of luck:thumbsup:


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

OK... So that means I should opt for private bds? I want to be a Nustian and a Doctor, both at the same time :? Wish I had gotten better marks in nust that I could get in amc. :speechless:


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

you should apply for bds in private colleges for backup. Well we all have our own dreams but whatever happens is destined for us. Even I want to get into shifa or NUST for MBBS


----------

